# Sweat rash- how do i treat?



## Law (12 February 2007)

Hi all
Mr D has come out in lots and lots of little bumps and I was wondering if there is anything I can do to treat it? He got rather hot  yesterday pratting about and now had lumps under where his saddle cloth had got warm. He's in a heavy stable rug and heavy TO and is full clipped.  I'll ring the vet tomorrow to see what he thinks; they aren't painful and are only where the saddle cloth was.  I lunged him tonight with nothing on and he was fine.  I can't not work him as he is a loony already!   It is possible that the saddle cloth had been washed in a different detergent and I had only just put him on a new feed supliment yesterday but would have thought if it was an allergy to the food the rash would be all over.  It seems most likely that it was sweat induced 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Sorry if i duplicate pics, it's hard to tell which ones are which!


----------



## mitchellk (12 February 2007)

My other horse (not the one involved in the skin condition post) has this but just at the top of his back and I was given a drying agent to put on them and its made sod all difference!- They don't hurt him and he will happily let me prod and poke them and his tack fits. Basically I would be interested in anybodys suggestions as well!


----------



## Law (12 February 2007)

Here are further lump pics!
Last time he had two rashes at the same time- one on his side and the other on his face- both were treated with different steroid cream.


----------



## rema (12 February 2007)

Could it be protien lumps??.


----------



## Law (12 February 2007)

I don't know  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Could sweat cause that- i guess it makes sense


----------



## Stinkbomb (12 February 2007)

My horse has had these!!! Couldnt really pin point what it was down to. He had recently started a new feed, also been bathed in non horsey shampoo and also got really sweaty under his rug that day in the field. Vet came and gave him an anti inflamatory injection and they were gone the next few days but did leave little tiny scabs where the lumps had been. Cleared up in no time though and never came back!!!???


----------



## barkinghorse (13 February 2007)

My horse had these when i was feeding Mint!
 soon as i stopped they went in about 2 weeks.
                            Jo


----------



## Krysha_n_Helga (13 February 2007)

helga has them only about the size of a bowl on both sides were the saddle pad goes.  she had her vacination today and the vet looked at them and said it was a sweat rash and to use a antibacterial shampoo and it will go in a few days or so.


----------



## kick_On (13 February 2007)

i would suggest it an allergy, to something......, as he's had skin problems before i would suggest he's very sensitive
Could be sweat,
could be eaten something in field/hedgerow 
too much protein in diet
sensitive to nummah washing powder

I would try and rule out all these before going to vets unless animal in pain.


----------



## Kezza (13 February 2007)

I've seen this many times, tends to have vets scratching their heads too. have you wormed recently? one of the cases was a friend's horse, vet thought it was caused by detergent, ended up with one of them bursting, turns out it was caused by bot flies ingested summer before which came out following a dose of wormer ... gross! apparently they burrow their way out towards the surface wherever theres a pariticularly hot part of the horse, in her case the saddle area (I got this info second hand so could be wrong). Don't think that's the case with yours though. Could just be from sweat though in which case make sure you sponge off after riding well, that might do it.


----------



## buddly (13 February 2007)

looks like allergy my horse used to get covered from head   to foot in  bumps every time he changed hay from different fields seems to have grown out of it now but was bad the first time he had it! so could well be sweat or as mentioned protein.


----------



## Law (13 February 2007)

Thanks for all your suggestions.  I've not spoken to the vet yet as they are not hurting him and they have gone down a little.  I put a lighter rug on in his stable so he doesn't overheat. 
I'll keep an eye on them and see how they look in the morning. 
Thanks again


----------



## Krysha_n_Helga (14 February 2007)

helga went down slowly but i think it was the fur pad that i used so thats going in the bin (sweat and the heat)


----------



## Katie__Connie (9 September 2009)

Hmm i would guess sweat... if he got them on his face as well it could have been sweat under his bride maybe? just guessing!!

My pony gets a scabby rash where his rug goes if he gets too hot so we were told its sweat related...

He's very sensitive and also gets different lumps under his saddle... never found a reason! Tack fits, plus use a gel pad under saddle to cushion them so dont rub!! its a mystery...!!


----------

